
EasyMake – one python file instead tons of Makefile locs - kitsu
https://github.com/l4l/EasyMake
======
dozzie
First: Python, as a general purpose language, looks terrible in build rules
compared to dedicated build tools. Yes, this includes makefile. You probably
have just never seen a well-written makefile (programmers rarely think of it
as a code, even though `make' is a programming language).

Second: have you ever heard of SCons?

~~~
kitsu
Yep, sure. I _personally_ don't like makefiles because it's another language
that's need huge amount of code (relatively to the rest of the code). That's
pretty annoying And about scons: probably heard someday, i don't sure. Anyway
it's look quite big

~~~
dozzie
> it's another language that's need huge amount of code (relatively to the
> rest of the code)

It's the first time I see this argument. Does it mean you only produce scripts
of 20-40 lines overall length? Why makefile for those?

